
Female Employees Who Are the Only Woman at Work More Likely to Consider Quitting - Raj7k
http://fortune.com/2018/10/23/women-only-one-lean-in-survey/
======
beatgammit
Well yeah, if I was the only man in a company with only women, I might want to
leave as well. It's not that I'm uncomfortable working with women, I just
understand men a bit better and thus prefer to work with other men.

~~~
projektir
Interesting given this from the article:

> And here’s the twist: Of the 7% of men who say they are often the only man
> in the room at work, the majority say they feel included and “fortunate to
> be there.”

------
n4r9
Reminds me of doing further mathematics a-levels at school (UK, so last couple
of years before uni). We had a single girl in a class of about ten, who
eventually decided she'd prefer to drop the class. It was a shame as she was
very bright and - at least to my memory - it was one of the few courses that
really stretched us. But I can't think of any way to have created a different
outcome... I think she just didn't enjoy the atmosphere created by such a
group of nerdy teenage guys.

~~~
Tycho
Being in the class was detrimental to her social status.

------
NotAmazin
I am a male, I work in a hospital. The situation is pretty close to me as
well. It's just the culture of having men around vs having mostly 90% up,
woman around.

------
expertentipp
> Of the 7% of men who say they are often the only man in the room at work,
> the majority say they feel included and “fortunate to be there.”

The above is just stated as obvious, while with reversed genders the problem
deserves an article, public discussion, and various forms of "positive"
discrimination. Here lies the core of the problem.

Man without a woman - a loser.

Man among the women - fortunate.

~~~
jg04svr
The core of the problem is that there are workplace gender imbalances. It's
not clear what you meant by "stated as obvious"\--it's stated as the result of
a survey, like all the other results--but one reason it's not the focus of the
article is that women were almost 200% more likely than men to be in that
position in the first place.

"With genders reversed," the result is also reversed. Articles are being
written about it (like the one you just read). Public discussion is occurring
about it (like the one we're having). You seem to be more upset by the
survey's findings not aligning with your assumptions than by any perceived
flaw with its methods.

~~~
expertentipp
> women were almost 200% more likely than men to be in that position

The article doesn't seem to talk about any particular industry. There exist
heavily feminized industries, which ones depends on the country, e.g. many
outsourcing and nearshoring centers in post-Communist countries are,
government's and local authorities' office jobs, certain healthcare related
jobs.

> You seem to be more upset by the survey's findings not aligning with your
> assumptions than by any perceived flaw with its methods.

This is just offensive. I hope I will never be forced to discuss with you.

